# Ceratomantis saussurii



## mantis55

Hello would like to present my animals to you





























mantis55


----------



## OGIGA

That's truly a wonderful looking mantis! Awesome pictures too.


----------



## Villosa

wow...absolutely beautiful


----------



## mantis55

Thanks, @all

mantis


----------



## Jenn

Great looking Mantids and photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Nice photos, one of my most wanted mantids, how are u keeping them?


----------



## jmac27

Beautiful mantid and great picutres.


----------



## mantis55

Hello once again thanks to all

@Morpheus uk , That was longer way too keeping them

Sorry for my English I come from Germany

Mantis55


----------



## Ian

Wonderful photos  

Good to see you are breeding this species.


----------



## mantis55

Yes i breeding this species.

my kamara is not the best. 8)

mantis55


----------



## mantis55

Hihi





















Mantis55


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

:shock: Woah.


----------



## Asa

I like the gluish color.


----------



## mantis55

Hi i have new Pics









Stephan


----------



## glider

very nice! looks a bit like bird poo but its so much prettier! what kind of Dendrobium orchid is that?

Alex


----------



## Asa

> very nice! looks a bit like bird poo but its so much prettier! what kind of Dendrobium orchid is that?Alex


Put so delicately :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mantis55

Hello look this

http://www.mantisonline.de/english/index.html

Stephan


----------



## Sparky

oh no they're confusing me


----------



## mantis55

> oh no they're confusing me


why


----------



## Morpheus uk

Does anyone know if anyones breeding and selling these in the UK?


----------



## yen_saw

Beautiful pics mantis55!!


----------



## mantis55

the first Ooths









Stephan


----------



## Asa

Congrats!


----------



## mantis55

Hello





Shot at 2007-06-27





Shot at 2007-06-27





Shot at 2007-06-27





Shot at 2007-06-27





Shot at 2007-06-27





Shot at 2007-06-27





Shot at 2007-06-27





Shot at 2007-06-27





Shot at 2007-06-27





Shot at 2007-06-27





Shot at 2007-06-27

Stephan


----------



## RodG

Fantastic photo sequence!!!


----------



## mantis55

THX





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-06-27





Shot at 2007-06-27


----------



## Asa

Whoa, love the first one!


----------



## randyardvark

wow you can really see the ova  i want this sp. it has a smiley face on its wings


----------



## yen_saw

Nice shot!! you can basically count the number of eggs in the ootheca! Great pics.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Whoa looks like a greener :lol: 

Must get me some of these :x


----------



## mystery

these are pretty cool. but i like the little green ones and the ones that are big and white with a pink tint. (sometimes). Ogiga has really beautiful ones. These are really good pictures tho. :wink: gl :!: btw im relaly new to mantids


----------



## Rob Byatt

> Ogiga has really beautiful ones.


Sounds like you are in there Ogiga :wink:


----------



## randyardvark

> Does anyone know if anyones breeding and selling these in the UK?


i think rob was breeding them at some point...have yet to see any for sale still


----------



## Morpheus uk

I cant resist bird or lichen mimics :lol:


----------



## Asa

> I cant resist bird or lichen mimics :lol:


I'm not going to ask


----------



## mantis55

:?: :?:

Stephan


----------



## Rob Byatt

> Does anyone know if anyones breeding and selling these in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> i think rob was breeding them at some point...have yet to see any for sale still
Click to expand...

Me ? :wink:

I still am breeding them. I have adult pairs from my last batch of hathces that are ready to be paired soon.

This is a curious species; very, very easy to pair up and produce a lot of oothecae - my 4 females laid 38 !. However, only about 5 of these hatched :?

Better luck this time.......


----------



## OGIGA

> these are pretty cool. but i like the little green ones and the ones that are big and white with a pink tint. (sometimes). Ogiga has really beautiful ones. These are really good pictures tho. :wink: gl :!: btw im relaly new to mantids


Thanks  I think the photo-editting has something to do with it.


----------



## mantis55

@Rob Byatt

Hello I have adult pairs ,10 females and 8 Boys.

I hope I have much luck,I hope you to

Stephan

PS. You have beautiful pictures from Ceratomantis saussurii :wink: :wink:


----------



## mantis55

Hallllloooooo





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-03





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-03





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-03





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-03

Stephan


----------



## Asa

Beautiful, beautiful eyes. I wonder if your photo shoot will ever let out.


----------



## colddigger

i like the horn, it looks segmented


----------



## colddigger

> I cant resist bird or lichen mimics :lol:


is it the idea of such things devouring animals?


----------



## mantis55

Hello,I have new Pic"s.













Stephan


----------



## Asa

Is photography a business for you? Because you have some fantastic pics.


----------



## mantis55

Hi,No is only to the fun I loves my animals simply :wink:

Stephan


----------



## Asa

I bet you could make some money with it...


----------



## mantis55

Oha more Pic"s





























Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-06

Stephan


----------



## mantis55

:wink:













Shot at 2007-07-07





Stephan


----------



## Rob Byatt

Hi Stephan,

good to see that you have them paired up. How easy was it ? :wink:

Sorry if you already know, but remeber that the ootheca need high humidity.

Let me know the hatch rate and success that you get please.

Rob.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Anyone know were i can get some of these?


----------



## mantis55

Hello Rob, ok is no problem I will hold you up to date

Stephan


----------



## Ian

Excellent work, and excellent photos Stephan.

How often are your females laying ootheca? You seem to have a fair few there.

Best of luck wiht incubation.


----------



## mantis55

hello Ian, my females make every 7 days a Ootheka.

Thanks thanks

Stephan


----------



## Ian

Ah okay, that is pretty frequent, more so than any of the species I have kept in the past.


----------



## mantis55

Hello look this.





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-28l


----------



## mantis55

Hello so the first man is death





Shot at 2007-07-28





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-28





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-28





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-28

Stephan


----------



## OGIGA

Nice ooth


----------



## Morpheus uk

I really need some of these!

Sorry for your loss


----------



## mantis55

Hiho





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-16





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-16





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-16

Stephan


----------



## Djoul

Soooooooooooo nice !

I didn´t know this species. Very nice


----------



## Ben.M

This is my dream mantid  , 1 day i will hav some Muhahahahahaha :twisted:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

Sorry for your loses, but at least you have quite a few ooth to make up for it.


----------

